# 1st Canadian Haunters Convention



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

more pics....


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

more pics....


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

and more lol...


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

day 1 time to set up....


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting all those awesome pics, my camera crapped out as soon as I got there! I had an awesome time, and even though it was small, it was fantastic to meet new people (found out one of the vendors is right down the road from me!) and run into a few HF members. Some good seminars as well, wish I could have heard more of them. 
Hopefully there was enough interest to do it again next year bigger and better, especially since it's not a bad drive for many US forum members near the border.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

Barbarella come on post your pics! lol.
we went also and will be going next year for sure. here are a few pics from the convention.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

LOL! Next time we need to make up name tags for ourselves with our forum names, too! (Hopefully I'll have a real camera by then, too!) Can't wait till next year- wish I had stayed for the haunted bowling on Saturday night!


----------

